# Mirage SM-.5 recone question



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

I just found a pair of Mirage SM-.5's sitting on the curb near my house and Ive looked them over and they are generally pretty solid, both tweeters work, but they both need to be refoamed or reconed, whichever it is. My question is how easy is it to do that and also is it worth it for this pair of speakers. I have some Polk tower speakers and with these I could set up a good surround system.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi gil, it would probably be easier to buy some new drive units for the speakers?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Replacement drivers can be expensive while a refoam is relatively cheap. I'd consult with companies who regularly deal with restoring speakers. Simply Speakers, Carl's Custom Loudspeakers, Speaker Restoration, GeoAli, etc.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Orange County Speaker and The Speaker Exchange are other good contacts. They rebuild or can sell you parts. Refoaming is a little tricky if you never did it before. It can be done if you are good with mechnaical repairs. Check the prices for rebuilding as well as the parts. Small drivers like this are not as expensive to ship as larger ones, and are actually harder to repair, IMO.


----------

